# Motor DC no se mueve



## gu1llermo (Sep 22, 2006)

Hola, tengo un problema y no sé a que se deba y es el siguiente: tengo que mover un motor de corriente continua de 12V, especificamente el BOSCH FPE-12V-0 180-821, en el laboratorio de la universidad tengo una fuente de tensión variable de 0-30Volt que soporta hasta 2A, ajusto su tensión de salida en 12V y cuando conecto el motor, éste se mueve un poquito y se detiene y el voltaje disminuye a 1.1V teniendo una corriente de 0,87A.

¿Alguién tiene idea de porqué éste motor no se mueve?

¿Qué me recomiendan?

Gracias.


----------



## jokingo (Sep 26, 2006)

La tension en el motor cae cuando lo conectas por lo que veo. Has comprobado si has conectado adecuadamente la polaridad de tierra y el positivo?? O si hay un corto en el circuito??

A mi me paso algo parecido con un cassete y el problema era que la polaridad del cable de alimentacion estaba cambiada.


----------



## microbitoz (Sep 26, 2006)

Tuve un problema parecido, cada que conectaba una carga a una fuente de 5 V que tengo, disminuía el voltaje a menos de 1 v, si desconectaba la carga, el voltaje se elevaba a 5 V, esto lo solucioné utilizando otra fuente, quizá tu motor demanda mas corriente, o tal vez algo de la fuente está dañado.

Tal vez puedas determinar la corriente que demanda el motor, midiendo la resistencia del motor y con el voltaje de polarización, (así determino la corriente en los motores de pasos, pero no lo he hecho con motores de directa)

Prueba con otra fuente y si es posible incrementa poco a poco el voltaje, comenzando desde un voltaje menor para evitar que lo dañes. Espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## gu1llermo (Sep 27, 2006)

Gracias, el problema es que el motor demanda más corriente eso me dijo un compañero que trabajó con uno igual, ahora voy a buscar otra fuente que me soporte 3A que consume el motor, porque la que tengo solo soporta 2A, después que haga la prueba les aviso. Gracias por su interes.


----------



## gu1llermo (Oct 3, 2006)

Efectivamente era la fuente, le coloqué una de computadora y funcionó, Gracias por su interés.


----------

